# fancy a laugh,help the aged



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I hope that in addition to tea and biscuits, you also get some money too. :001_huh:


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

We always go after our days work, most jobs we never charge more than about £50 all in unless it's a disaster. On average it's £30-40 for part&fitting.

Charity work we don't do, OAP discounts are okay as I'd hate to see my granny or granddad ripped off.

just thought it would amuse a few people we get regular tea and cake
Oh and before Christmas a bag of scones:thumbsup:


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

sparkie said:


> We always go after our days work, most jobs we never charge more than about £50 all in unless it's a disaster. On average it's £30-40 for part&fitting.
> 
> Charity work we don't do, OAP discounts are okay as I'd hate to see my granny or granddad ripped off.
> 
> ...


A bag of scones? The WHOLE bag? That's mighty generous don't you think? A whole bag of scones. Just before Christmas and all, scones? I think that's just great! Very nice indeed. :thumbsup:









By the way...























what are scones? :001_unsure:


----------



## Kletis (Jan 18, 2008)

They are pastries. It is good that you are willing to help out older people. I also would not want my grandparents to get ripped off!! I think that we (as a society) should do what we can for our older generations. You showing up, fixing their problems, and then sitting down for a cup of tea probably was the most exciting part of their day...maybe even their week!!!


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree. I was just cracking wise.

We did a remodel of a 3 story Assisted Living Center. It took over a year, as we only remodeled the rooms as they came vacant. I had a few favorite tenants that I would enjoy visiting with. Never had tea, but they did put it a cappuccino machine in the parlor, and there was always fresh cookies.

It is nice to know that there are places for the aged that care about them. Thank you for spending some time with those who have been through so much.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

I too do this & like you I do it when all other work is done & if there is time.
It does not sit right for me to charge the norm so I always charge the same, about what you charge. At least I/you can sleep soundly at night huh.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes,
Also it's refreshing to meet domestic people who are not looking to find a million reasons why you should do it for free.

Like previous poster, it's a shame that some of these people are so lonely-a little bit of polite friendly banter makes their day

We enjoy it as we meet civilized people, and home cooking mmmmmmmm.

Nice to see like minded electricians:thumbsup:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I have two rates of charges for the older people.Those that can pay now and those that can't and I Don't send a bill.


----------

